
Seattle Erupts Over Plan to Tear Down Iconic Theater for Apartments - sverige
https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/2018/08/13/seattle-seethes-over-plan-to-build-high-rise-on-pearl-jam-haunt#gs.88f6w7M
======
Cheyana
I honestly don’t know what to believe anymore. A developer doesn’t just throw
up hundreds of new apartments when there’s a glut, does he?

[https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/free-
amazo...](https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/free-amazon-
echo-2-months-free-rent-2500-gift-cards-seattle-apartment-glut-gives-renters-
freebies/)

